# Where 2 buy Tackle Twill letters/numbers?



## treysmom9 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi, Just wondering if anyone has any info as to where I may find some tackle twill numbers and letters. Thanks in advance.
Heather


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

Check out www.stahls.com


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

You could also check out imprintables warehouse, I just saw a presentation of how to do heat applied tackle twill (no sewing). Looks real good and much faster. ....JB


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

Try TwillUSA.

They sell precuts or they will custom cut for you.

You can also buy it buy the yard to cut yourself.


----------



## robertmacomber (Dec 18, 2007)

Check out Waterjet Technical Services, Inc. Great twill!! Great with custom orders!


----------



## larrya1049 (Sep 19, 2006)

I had a real good experience dealing with Deep River Mills back a few months ago.

http://www.deeprivermills.com/twill.html

Larry


----------

